# Deleting one's own thread?



## Whodunit

I'm always wondering why I can't delete my own thread when I posted it accidentally or placed it in the wrong forum. So I always have to ask a mod for transferring or deleting it, which can often drive you crazy, because sometimes none of them is online (or uses invisible mode). 

So, is there any chance to allow us inherently powerless earthlings to delete our own threads?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lauranazario

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm always wondering why I can't delete my own thread when I posted it accidentally or placed it in the wrong forum. So I always have to ask a mod for transferring or deleting it, which can often drive you crazy, because sometimes none of them is online (or uses invisible mode).
> 
> So, is there any chance to allow us inherently powerless earthlings to delete our own threads?


Nope... deleting threads is one of the capabilities only Moderators and Administrators have within the powers provided by the vBulletin software. Asking a Mod to delete a thread for you is the right way to do it, as one of our duties is to "handle traffic" within the forums.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Whodunit

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Nope... deleting threads is one of the capabilities only Moderators and Administrators have within the powers provided by the vBulletin software. Asking a Mod to delete a thread for you is the right way to do it, as one of our duties is to "handle traffic" within the forums.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
But what would be so dangerous or bad if we had that capabilty? It's totally ok that we're not allowed to delete or change others's posts or threads, but why shouldn't we be able to delete our threads (where no one has replied yet) as we can delete our posts, too?


----------



## alc112

I agree!!
It is a very very very good idea!!
Today, I wanted to erase my thread "Pasiv" in the German forum, but moderators were off-line. I asked ILT if he/she (tengo que mantener su anonimato) could erase it, I haven't got a reply so far. Now, Jana is on-line, but As nobody has enetered yet, I could modify it.


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> I agree!!
> It is a very very very good idea!!
> Today, I wanted to erase my thread "Pasiv" in the German forum, but moderators were off-line. I asked ILT if he/she (tengo que mantener su anonimato) could erase it, I haven't got a reply so far. Now, Jana is on-line, but As nobody has enetered yet, I could modify it.


I think it would be technically demanding to distinguish threads where no one has posted, and let you delete them.
But you can always use the report-a-post feature to minimize the risk that someone will reply to a post in a thread you want to have deleted. The odds are that it will be spotted by one of the moderators very soon.

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But what would be so dangerous or bad if we had that capabilty? It's totally ok that we're not allowed to delete or change others's posts or threads, but why shouldn't we be able to delete our threads (where no one has replied yet) as we can delete our posts, too?


The only "danger" (to use a word you have chosen) would be the impossibility to effectively direct and handle thread traffic around the forums. Imagine 27,000+ registered users deciding to move their threads around however they wanted... the undesirable result would be *virtual chaos*!

We will most graciously handle any moving around or deleting that needs to be done. It's part of a day's or night's work! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

Laura, but rember thatt the active members are less than 500 and not all of them would like to earse their thread.
We are asking for being able to eare our threads that we have jutt done. Maybe because we repend or because we post it in the wrong forum.


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Laura, but rember thatt the active members are less than 500 and not all of them would like to earse their thread.


Alc... if (with full emphasis on IF) the capability to delete/move threads were granted to users, it would apply to _all_ users! A person who has not been "active" for 2, 3, 6, months or more may become active at any time! Therefore, the 27,000+ number would still apply. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

I know, but do you think the 50 users *on-line * will move/delete their own new threads at same time?


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> I know, but do you think the 50 users *on-line * will move/delete their own new threads at same time?


Why is it so hard to report a redundant thread? 

Jana


----------



## alc112

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Why is it so hard to report a redundant thread?
> 
> Jana


because there is no report image in the first post if you made the thread


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> I know, but do you think the 50 users *on-line * will move/delete their own new threads at same time?


I'll be diplomatic and say some people may abuse that capability.

Again, we will gladly handle all valid moving/deleting requests. 
We will do it for anyone... so what''s the problem, really? Consider us your personal assistants in that regard. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

laura said:
			
		

> I'll be diplomatic and say some people may abuse that capability.


fully agreed



			
				Laura said:
			
		

> Again, we will gladly handle all valid moving/deleting requests.
> We will do it for anyone... so what''s the problem, really? Consider us your personal assistants in that regard.


 
We know and thank you a lot . but as you also are human beings, you have to rest. And when you are not on-line, what can we do? and we also don't know if you are on or off line, since you use invisible mode.


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> We know and thank you a lot . but as you also are human beings, you have to rest. And when you are not on-line, what can we do? and we also don't know if you are on or off line, since you use invisible mode.


1. PM all the mods who "work" on the forum where the thread in question happens to be sitting at the moment (someone is bound to be up and about the forums). Say you want a post thread moved/deleted and state why.
2. Use the report-a-post feature. It is visible to ALL mods.

I think you will have your bases covered using either one of these two alternatives. Just don't use both, please. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Whodunit

lauranazario said:
			
		

> The only "danger" (to use a word you have chosen) would be the impossibility to effectively direct and handle thread traffic around the forums. Imagine 27,000+ registered users deciding to move their threads around however they wanted... the undesirable result would be *virtual chaos*!
> 
> We will most graciously handle any moving around or deleting that needs to be done. It's part of a day's or night's work!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Haha, you obviously understood my word "danger" here. I was referring to *deleting* one's own threads, *not* moving at all. 

What should be so dangerous if our 20,000+ users (the rest have not even one post for several months ) could delete their own threads they accidentally created?


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> 1. PM all the mods who "work" on the forum where the thread in question happens to be sitting at the moment. Tell them you want a post thread moved/deleted and state why.
> 2. Use the report-a-post feature. It is visible to ALL mods.


I am afraid Alexis has a point - this feature is really unavailable in forer@'s own threads. Let's hope it can be fixed in the software.

Jana


----------



## ILT

alc112 said:
			
		

> ... but as you also are human beings, you have to rest. And when you are not on-line, what can we do? and we also don't know if you are on or off line, since you use invisible mode.



Some mods prefer the invisible mode, some appear on-line whenever they are on-line. 

You can always call on any mod who is on-line, or even PM a mod who is off-line.  Chances are we will see it on time, really.


----------



## alc112

And maybe instead of leaving the thread as I posted accidentally, erase what i wrote and write "erase, please" and report it to a mod.


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> And maybe instead of leaving the thread as I posted accidentally, erase what i wrote and write "erase, please" and report it to a mod.


This is a good idea - it prevents others from replying. Very advisable.

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What should be so dangerous if our 20,000+ users (the rest have not even one post for several months ) could delete their own threads they accidentally created?


You seem intent on wanting that which we will gladly do for you and any other forero. I don't see the need for you to have to take care of work that doesn't fall on your shoulders. Enjoy the convenience of having others assist you. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

I think it would be a sensible option if the software could somehow detect threads with a lone post.  In that sense, the process would be no different from deleting a regular post.

However, if there are restrictions that prevent the software from distinguishing between threads with one post and threads with at least 2 (to which Jana alluded a few posts ago), then it's simply a technical question and not a logical one.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid Alexis has a point - this feature is really unavailable in forer@'s own threads. Let's hope it can be fixed in the software.
> 
> Jana


 
Ok, that's a good point. I don't if you mods have that capabilty, however it would be useless, since you could delete all posts you wish to delete anyway. 

I really prefer the "visible mode" of mods, because how can I know if the mods are online (therefore we have a "button" in the forum leaders menu, that should preferably be green) when they have a grey lamp? 

All I'm claiming is that it would be tremendously advantageous for us forer@s to be capable of deleting our own threads, nothing more.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> All I'm claiming is that it would be tremendously advantageous for us forer@s to
> be capable of deleting our own threads, nothing more.


 
But maybe the forum software does not let Mike do that


----------



## Whodunit

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You seem intent on wanting that which we will gladly do for you and any other forero. I don't see the need for you to have to take care of work that doesn't fall on your shoulders. Enjoy the convenience of having others assist you.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Laura, please don't consider me too intent on wanting to moderate my own thread. Let me repeat it once again: I don't want to able to delete or edit others' posts or threads, just my own, where no one has replied yet. 

Let's take an example: I'm posting a thread in the German forum where I want to know how to translate "Ebonics", but at the same term I'm submitting the thread, I remember it should rather be asked in the English Only forum, where I will get more replies. So I'm copying the entire post, deleting my own thread (where nobody has replied anything yet) and pasting everything in the new thread in the English forum. Wouldn't that be much easier than first reporting a bad post or informing a Mod? 

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## cuchuflete

Didn't Wm. Shakespeare write about this?  Much ado about ______

Gentlemen:
You open a thread, and then decide you would rather close it, or post it elsewhere.

Here is what you may do (and please note that you may not delete it, nor is customization of the vB software on anyone's priority list for this topic. *Period)
* 
Answer your own thread opener...then use the report a post button. Your second post may advise the other foreros that you made a small error, and that the thread may now be found in forum X. Also ask people not to post in the first thread. 

Then pray that they will read the words, comprehend them, and act accordingly.
This thread may not be the best example of that...

Mods will continue to be visible or invisible as they choose. We are, first and foremost, active foreros. As such, we share your right to be invisible for any reason we may choose. I find that when I am visible, I am inundated with PMs, many of which have little to do with being a forero or a moderator. Courtesy requires me to answer all of these. Thus I end up with no time to serve you as a moderator, or indulge in my own desire to be a forero. You may send a PM alert to as many as 5 mods at a time.
You know who is usually around and at what hours.

The teapot in which this tempest is bubbling deserves to be closed.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------

